# Food Rotation ???



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

So my 4 month Luna has started to be disinterested in her kibble. I currently feed her Natures Variety Instinct Salmon kibble. My husband seems to think we should rotate her food, for nutritional purposes but also so she doesn't get bored. Thoughts???


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

her sissy Rosie inhales any food you put in front her, we feed her Natural Balance we do change the flavors around. 

We dont rotate the dry food but we do once a day feed her wet and that we do rotate, we rotate between Natural Balance's wet food, Purina Pro Plan, and our local Wegmans grain-free wet food called wegmans nature dog food.

I dont think Rosie knows how to hate food lol


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

IrisBramble said:


> her sissy Rosie inhales any food you put in front her, we feed her Natural Balance we do change the flavors around.
> 
> We dont rotate the dry food but we do once a day feed her wet and that we do rotate, we rotate between Natural Balance's wet food, Purina Pro Plan, and our local Wegmans grain-free wet food called wegmans nature dog food.
> 
> I dont think Rosie knows how to hate food lol


Dawn - Luna was the same way with her food, she would inhale it. All of a sudden since last week she eats a bit then just looks at us like "is this all you have". She's even been leaving some in her bowl and not finishing. Yet, if I give her banana, blueberries or carrots she'll eat that!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

How many times a day are you feeding her? I seem to recall that Noah did the same around that age, and so we cut out his lunch meal and went from 3 meals a day to 2 meals a day, and that seemed to help.

Also adding a bit of warm water to the kibble to make a gravy helps when he seems disinterested in his food from time to time.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Rabernet - we were feeding her 1 cup in the morning and evening and 1/2 cup in the afternoon. We went to the vet yesterday, she is 18 weeks today and weighs 33 lbs. She said to go up to 1 cup midday if Luna wants it. Also, I do wet it a bit and will add a little pumpkin, banana and/or blueberries in the morn and veges at dinner sometimes (if I'm cooking them). She will eat those but leave some of her kibble. It's just that she always LOVED her food and all of a sudden seems disinterested. Maybe the age???


----------



## Mom Fischer (Dec 3, 2014)

We had to change brands and food a few times before we landed on a food Lucy loves. She is picky however but the current food she does eat and love.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

I have never rotated foods. Kate has now eaten the same food every day for the last 14 years. 
When you find something that works stay with it. (If it ain't broke, don't fix it!)


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I switch it from time to time... but I would not do it with a puppy. You do not want to create a picky eater.


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

We also add bananas, apples, carrots to her food, we will give blueberries a try too.

Rosie is about 25lbs now.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

I don't think very many dogs will get bored with eating the same food every day; although I suppose there is the occasional dog food formula that may not be very tasty.

There are good reasons though to rotate once your dog is an adult. Although all the dog foods have been approved to be nutritionally complete, there is still quite a bit of variation in the vitamin and mineral levels. You can help offset those imbalances by not feeding only one formula. And since a company often uses the same vitamin pre-mix package in all its formulas, it is best to rotate with more than one brand. Another good reason to rotate is so that you have a proven "go to" food for your dog should a formula be discontinued, recalled or temporarily unavailable. 

So, while not necessary to rotate, there can be benefits.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

MyBentley said:


> I don't think very many dogs will get bored with eating the same food every day; although I suppose there is the occasional dog food formula that may not be very tasty.
> 
> There are good reasons though to rotate once your dog is an adult. Although all the dog foods have been approved to be nutritionally complete, there is still quite a bit of variation in the vitamin and mineral levels. You can help offset those imbalances by not feeding only one formula. And since a company often uses the same vitamin pre-mix package in all its formulas, it is best to rotate with more than one brand. Another good reason to rotate is so that you have a proven "go to" food for your dog should a formula be discontinued, recalled or temporarily unavailable.
> 
> So, while not necessary to rotate, there can be benefits.


Thank you MyBentley. I think that was my husband POV nutritionally. I'll stick with what we are giving her now and consider rotating once she's older.


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

Ella can be a picky eater. When she was a puppy I had a hard time finding a food that agreed with her. She kept getting diarrhea every couple of weeks. Per the vet, I tried a couple of different foods until I found one that agree with her. Once I did, she decided to stop eating that food after a few months. After that I had a hard time finding a food that she would eat. Once I found one she consistently ate and didn't giver her diarrhea I stuck with it. For a while I would give her 2 different foods, Acana dry food and Nature's Variety frozen because I didn't have the money to feed just the frozen, which she liked better. But then I got a raise. I've been giving her Nature's Variety Raw Instinct for more than 6 months now and she loves it, licking the bowl clean. She's been on beef for a while now but I will sometimes switch proteins. However I do stay within the same brand and the same line and stick between a few. I had a hard time finding a food that Ella likes so I definitely plan on sticking with this.

As someone else mentioned, depending on how old your pup is I wouldn't be quick to start changing things. I have family members that will add in a little wet food if their dog isn't eating much. My aunt feeds her dog Nature's Variety dry and started adding in a little bit of their Raw Boost as toppers. My worry with add ins is making the dog more picky.


----------

